# P99 As



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

can you tur the AS trigger off to only allow the .34 (or whatever it is) distance of trigger pull durring competitions or what not. or is it always a .55 travel the first shot?

also is the first pull require more lbs of trigger pull?

thanks guys.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Well in a sense, yes, when you load the gun, and don't decock, you're left with the longer SA pull, which can be *carefully* pulled back to set in the normal SA position.

Normally, load and no decock, longer SA pull.

Load and decock, same longer pull with heavier DA trigger.

Doin this, of course, may very well set off alarm bells with range officers at a competition and they'll boot you for having your finger on the trigger at the wrong time.


----------

